# 

## Ekwador

Witam , jestem posiadaczem instlacji 10kw . Falownik to 3 fazowy deye sun 10-gk  . Odegłośc od falownika do skrzynki to jakieś 25-30m . Kable po drodze to 4mm2 . Wszystko działa ogólnie bez żadnych problemów jednak kiedy słoneczko bije ponad 7000w to zaczyna się problem . Gdyż napięcia przekrzaczają 253v . Nie obniżają go nawet włączenie ogrzewania na prąd . Problem występuję tylko na jednej fazie . I tutaj pytanie czy zamieniając fazy L1 z L2 przy falowniku czy to obniży napięcie ( przepraszam ale na prądzie totalnie się nie znam ) . Wiem temat wałkowany , ale zawsze jest falownik 1 fazowy mała instalacja na tematach które ja przeszukałem . Dorzucam wykresik z jednego dnia kiedy to było , mogę wiecej.

----------


## Tomkii

Musiał byś zmierzyć napięcia na skrzynce. Ale przypuszczam, że tam też jest już za dużo. Jeśli pominąć metody nielegalne i szkodliwe dla sieci to jedyne co możesz zrobić to:
1. dociążać tą jedną fazę (gdy napięcie jest zbyt duże),
2. ciąć na falowniku moc maksymalną (ustawić np. 6,9kW - ale tego pewnie nie chcesz).
3. jeśli na skrzynce jest OK, to zwiększyć przekrój kabla skrzynka-falownik.

ps.
Można jeszcze poprzepinać na tą fazę wszystkie odbiorniki w domu chodzące w dzień (kamery, alarm, domofon itp). Nie jest tego dużo, ale zawsze to trochę może pomóc. A nic nie kosztuje (poza pomęczeniem się).

----------


## Ekwador

A co Energa nie może zrobić bo jedyna sensowna odpowiedzią jest zwiększenie przekroju tylko ze z tym wiąże się kopanie 16m rowu i kucie w domu

----------


## Ekwador

[QUOTE=Ekwador;8023841]A co A Energa nie może zrobić bo jedyna sensowna odpowiedzią jest zwiększenie przekroju tylko ze z tym wiąże się kopanie 16m rowu i kucie w domu. A jak dociążyć tą fazę?

----------


## Tomkii

Przy 14A per faza masz na tym kablu wzrost napięcia o około 1,6V na każdej fazie (25m, liczyłem z jakiejś strony, więc może nie być dokładnie). Tyle da się ugryźć u Ciebie.
Z dostawcą energii zawsze możesz też rozmawiać, ale oni ustawiają parametry pracy transformatora pod klientów na końcu linii.

PS.
Przecież pisałem, posprawdzać na której fazie są odbiorniki prądu w dzień. Domofony, kamery, alarmy, lodówki, itp. To i tak bierze prąd, to niech przynajmniej bierze go tam, gdzie jest go za dużo).

----------


## Ekwador

A pytanie co ty byś zrobił? Może tak to ugryzę. Bo nie chciałbym ograniczać mocy. I zapomniałem wspomnieć czy wpływ może mieć instlaacja sąsiada? Mniejsza założyliśmy w podobnym czasie więc nie mamy danych do porównania

----------


## Tomkii

Lepiej ograniczyć i produkować niż nie produkować.
Przede wszystkim pomierzył bym, gdzie mam spadki napięcia. Ile jest na skrzynce.
Przepiął bym odbiorniki.
U siebie poprzepinałem. Tylko ja mam instalację 1f i przez brak bilansowania moja instalacja i moje odbiorniki są na fazie z najniższym napięciem.
Gdyby było bilansowanie to odbiorniki były by na fazie z najwyższym napięciem.
Zawsze jest jakaś asymetria napięć. W załączniku masz jak ona wygląda u mnie.
Na końcu wymieniał bym kabel.
A pisać też bym pisał do dostawcy. Zrób też pomiar po zachodzie słońca, gdy nie działają okoliczne instalacje PV. Jeśli wtedy też jest zbyt duże napięcie to są szanse, że coś z tym zrobią.

----------


## cangi80

> A pytanie co ty byś zrobił? Może tak to ugryzę. Bo nie chciałbym ograniczać mocy. I zapomniałem wspomnieć czy wpływ może mieć instlaacja sąsiada? Mniejsza założyliśmy w podobnym czasie więc nie mamy danych do porównania


A czy sąsiad ma inwerter 3 czy 1 fazowy ?  Jaką on ma moc tych paneli ?  Jeżeli by miał 1 fazowy to podnosi właśnie na tej jednej fazie napięcie. Gdy by tak było to trzeba by z nim pogadać aby przepiął sobie inwerter na fazę o najniższym napięciu.

----------


## miecio 301

> Witam , jestem posiadaczem instlacji 10kw . Falownik to 3 fazowy deye sun 10-gk  . Odegłośc od falownika do skrzynki to jakieś 25-30m . Kable po drodze to 4mm2 . Wszystko działa ogólnie bez żadnych problemów jednak kiedy słoneczko bije ponad 7000w to zaczyna się problem . Gdyż napięcia przekrzaczają 253v . Nie obniżają go nawet włączenie ogrzewania na prąd . Problem występuję tylko na jednej fazie . I tutaj pytanie czy zamieniając fazy L1 z L2 przy falowniku czy to obniży napięcie ( przepraszam ale na prądzie totalnie się nie znam ) . Wiem temat wałkowany , ale zawsze jest falownik 1 fazowy mała instalacja na tematach które ja przeszukałem . Dorzucam wykresik z jednego dnia kiedy to było , mogę wiecej.


Widzę że to solarman, myślę że lepiej analizować nie z wykresu po zrzucie a z arkusza kalkulacyjnego ściągniętego z zakładki EKSPORT  i z konkretnego dnia kiedy nastąpiły wyłączenia z powodu za wysokiego napięcia, widzimy wtedy jakie te napięcia były przed wyłączeniem się falownika i po. w zał. przykład

----------


## Ekwador

Arkusze też mam z 3 dni w których wystąpił błąd a co do sąsiada do musiałbym się zapytać ale wydaje mi się że falownik 1 fazowy bo ma on tam 12 paneli ale się zapytam

----------


## PieknyRoman

Cześć
Zabieracie się Panowie za to od dupy strony. Powodem wzrostu napięcia nie jest falownik a odciążenie sieci poprzez wprowadzenie energii przez falownik do niej. 
Wine za to ponosi oczywiście mierna jakość lini zasilającej od trafa do odbiorcy. Ja zacząłbym od pomiaru pętli zwarcia lini L-N, pomiar ten może wiele wnieść do reklamacji którą powinieneś złożyć co ZE.

----------


## Ekwador

Falownik sąsiada 3 fazowy

----------


## Ekwador

I wezwę firmę która robiła bo ja nawet nie wiem co tak szczerze oznaczają te pojęcia o których mówicie (jak mówiłem na elektyce mało się znam). Liczyłem że problem jest bardziej techniczny tzn coś ustawienia czy po prostu coś wystarczy przełączyć przeczepić . Dorzucam zdjęcie falownika z rozdzielnią .

----------


## cangi80

> Falownik sąsiada 3 fazowy


To pewnie sąsiadowi też się wyłącza.  Ja też mam ten problem lecz jeszcze nie teraz mam mały kąt paneli więc produkcja jest jeszcze mała. Zrobiłem sobie taki ogranicznik , że jak napięcie dochodzi do powiedzmy 250 V to zostaje obciążone grzałką w zbiorniku CWU i dalej już nie wzrasta. 
Ale żeby dokładnie przetestować muszę poczekać do wiosny jak będzie więcej produkcji.
Mój falownik działa trochę inaczej bo po osiągnięciu 250 V zaczyna ograniczać moc i dalej już nie wzrasta ale i mniej produkuje ale się nie restartuje.

----------


## PieknyRoman

Cześć
Powtórzę raz jeszcze, falownik nie powoduje wzrostu napięcia, to efekt uboczny. Masz rację Kolego, zwróć się do instalatora z tym problemem a on na pewno sobie z tym poradzi. Skoro masz instalacje 10KWp to i przyłącze ZE mniejsze być nie może, idąc  dalej tym tokiem myślenia skoro możesz z sieci pobrać 10KW to i powinieneś móc oddać 10KW

----------


## miecio 301

> Arkusze też mam z 3 dni w których wystąpił błąd a co do sąsiada do musiałbym się zapytać ale wydaje mi się że falownik 1 fazowy bo ma on tam 12 paneli ale się zapytam


Zapodaj jakie napięcia były bezpośrednio przed błędem czy też wyłączeniem się falownika, po wyłączeniu falownika i też po ponownym podjęciu pracy

----------


## Ekwador

Wrzucę gdzieś exela i jakoś go udostępnię

----------


## miecio 301

> Cześć
> Powtórzę raz jeszcze, falownik nie powoduje wzrostu napięcia, to efekt uboczny. Masz rację Kolego, zwróć się do instalatora z tym problemem a on na pewno sobie z tym poradzi. Skoro masz instalacje 10KWp to i przyłącze ZE mniejsze być nie może, idąc  dalej tym tokiem myślenia skoro możesz z sieci pobrać 10KW to i powinieneś móc oddać 10KW


Zgadza się że wzrost napięcia to jest efekt uboczny związany z impedancją sieci i jeżeli ma zgłoszoną instalację 10 kW to przyłącze ma na pewno na nie mniej mocy i faktycznie skoro może pobierać zgodnie z przydziałem np. 10 kW to i oddawać zgodnie z tym przydziałem też powinien móc  ale niestety nie wszędzie jest to możliwe a prawdopodobnie to dopiero od marca, kwietnia takie problemy się nasilą z racji że wiele instalacji powstało w końcówce roku i jeszcze nie miały możliwości pracy z mocą nominalną

----------


## mibas

Jesienią niedaleko mnie coś robili na linii zasilajacej, więc podszedłem zapytać - z informacji któe otrzymałem: jeśli napięcie przekracza dopuszczalną wartość 253V trzeba dzwonic na pogotowie energetyczne - bez zgłoszenia nic nie zrobią. Jak będą mieli zgłoszenie podjadą, zmierzą z włączonym i wyłączonym falownikiem (aby wykluczyć problem instalacji/przyłącza klienta) i dopiero wtedy będą działać w celu przełączenia na stacji trafo.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## marcinbbb

Dokładnie tak zgłoszenie mailowe około 22:00 punkt 8:00 byli panowie z ZE. Pomierzyli co mieli pomierzyć napięcie w normie (bo słońca nie było). Inwertery przestawione na inny standard i klepią prąd bez wyłączenia.

----------


## PieknyRoman

> Ten wzrost napięcia nie jest związany tylko z impedancją sieci.
> Na ten wzrost napięcia ma również wpływ WLZ i to co się dzieje pomiędzy inwerterem a rozdzielnią.
> Dlatego jeśli sieć ma napięcie w normie, czyli nie wyższe niż 253V, a inwerter "widzi" np. 255V to żadne reklamacje do ZE nic nie dadzą.


Witam
Wyjaśnię to może bardziej łopatologicznie, impedancja sieci ma właśnie na to wpływ gdyż to ona powoduje problemy dla ZE.
Przykładowo ZE na kilometrowym odcinku linii od trafa ma za zadanie utrzymać w sieci powiedzmy 240V, pierwszy odbiornik jest w odległość 500m ostatni na 1000m, i żeby zapewnić temu ostatniemu 240V trzeba przy trafie ustawić tyle żeby u pierwszego nie przekroczyć nap granicznego, czyli na trafie np. 255V u pierwszego odbiorcy 250V na końcu linii 240V.. Sytuacja jest idealna jeżeli linia jest obciążona, załóżmy teraz że odbiorcy od pierwszego do ostatniego wyłączą zabezpieczenie przedlicznikowe, jakie jest nap. w sieci na końcu linii? otóż takie jak na wyj z trafa, i stad właśnie wzrasta napięcie w sieci gdyż falownik odciążają sieć i jest to problem tylko i wyłącznie ZE nie  prosumenta. Twoją sprawę powinien reprezentować instalator bądź elektryk pomiarowiec który nie da się zbyć pokrętnym działaniom ZE.
Tak mi się wydaje.

----------


## cangi80

> Witam
> Wyjaśnię to może bardziej łopatologicznie, impedancja sieci ma właśnie na to wpływ gdyż to ona powoduje problemy dla ZE.
> Przykładowo ZE na kilometrowym odcinku linii od trafa ma za zadanie utrzymać w sieci powiedzmy 240V, pierwszy odbiornik jest w odległość 500m ostatni na 1000m, i żeby zapewnić temu ostatniemu 240V trzeba przy trafie ustawić tyle żeby u pierwszego nie przekroczyć nap granicznego, czyli na trafie np. 255V u pierwszego odbiorcy 250V na końcu linii 240V.. Sytuacja jest idealna jeżeli linia jest obciążona, załóżmy teraz że odbiorcy od pierwszego do ostatniego wyłączą zabezpieczenie przedlicznikowe, jakie jest nap. w sieci na końcu linii? otóż takie jak na wyj z trafa, i stad właśnie wzrasta napięcie w sieci gdyż falownik odciążają sieć i jest to problem tylko i wyłącznie ZE nie  prosumenta. Twoją sprawę powinien reprezentować instalator bądź elektryk pomiarowiec który nie da się zbyć pokrętnym działaniom ZE.
> Tak mi się wydaje.


Zakład Energetyczny może to łatwo rozwiązać obniżając napięcie.  Gdyby na trafo ustawili 230V to na końcu lini by było przy obciążeniu powiedzmy 215 V  co też się mieści w normie, może być nawet 207 V .  Przy pracy inwerterów napewno wtedy by się nie zbliżyło do 250V. W ZE patrzą na normę 253V ale na niższą 207V już nie bo to nie jest w ich interesie.

----------


## Ekwador

https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...eL?usp=sharing
dodam link do arkuszy które miałem wrzucić wcześniej.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## Ekwador

Ponieważ juz wcześniej falownik wyłącząło nwm czemu błąd f41 - w książece czytaj za duże napięcie .

----------


## stos

.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## cangi80

> Jak widzisz zdjęcie z tego postu:
> https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post8025675
> myślisz że ZE może to poprawić poprzez ustawienia napięć na trafo?


L1 i L2 można spokojnie zmniejszyć nawet o 10V  ale z tą L3 to jakieś dziwne rzeczy się dzieją, zamiast rosnąć przy produkcji to spada.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## miecio 301

> https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...eL?usp=sharing
> dodam link do arkuszy które miałem wrzucić wcześniej.


Z tych arkuszy wynika że jest problem z napięciem środkowej fazy czyli S , podczas pracy falownika napięcie dłuższy czas utrzymuje się na poziomie ponad 251V po czym po wyłączeniu się falownika spada o ok. 8 V, podobne zjawisko występuje też  na fazie T  ale w mniejszym stopniu i tu można przypuszczać że na sieci  utrzymuje się ok 243 a rośnie wraz z mocą  falownika a to by wskazywało że odcinek od falownika do granicy eksploatacji może mieć za mały przekrój, oczywiście trzeba by jeszcze potwierdzić to pomiarem napięcia w granicy jak i pomiarem pętli zwarcia na wszystkich fazach

Przy poprawnym ustawieniu kraju to 252V nie powinny jeszcze wyłączać falownika, kraj masz wybrany jako 1 i nie znalazłem informacji czy to podobny zakres  napięć jak w Polsce

----------


## Ekwador

Czyli chodzi o zwiększenie przekroju od falownika do pierwszego poboru prądu? Czy do rozdzielnicy?

----------


## Tomkii

> Ja myślę że ZE ma tu jakiś problem z całą siecią i trafo.


A jak wypada pomiar pętli zwarcia na poszczególnych fazach? Wygląda jakby gdzieś było słabe PEN (styk albo coś). To, wraz z dużym obciążeniem jednej fazy zmienia położenie środka wykresu.

----------


## Tomkii

> Czyli chodzi o zwiększenie przekroju od falownika do pierwszego poboru prądu? Czy do rozdzielnicy?


To właśnie warto najpierw zmierzyć. Np. robiąc pomiary pętli zwarcia w poszczególnych miejscach. Albo chociażby zwykłym woltomierzem przy pomocy przedłużacza (chodzi o sprawdzenie gdzie są największe spadki napięcia).
Spadki (wzrosty) mogą być po stronie sieci, po stronie Twojego WLZtu, na zaciskach, bezpiecznikach, kablach itd.

----------


## niedowiarek

> Wygląda jakby gdzieś było słabe PEN (styk albo coś).


Albo mocno niesymetryczne obciążenie (być może rozległej) sieci zasilanej zbyt małym transformatorem. 
Tak czy inaczej bez dodatkowych informacji i pomiarów w różnych lokalizacjach to wróżenie z fusów.

----------


## Ekwador

Dobrze a pytanie która normę wybrać en 50549, en50438 czy jakaś inmetro

----------


## miecio 301

> Dobrze a pytanie która normę wybrać en 50549, en50438 czy jakaś inmetro


A jaką miałeś do tej pory i jaki  jest wybór?
W/g tych arkuszy co pokazałeś jako kraj wskazuje 1 a nie mając wglądu do falownika nie wiem co ta 1 znaczy, ściągając z solarmana dla sofara taki arkusz jako kraj mamy 12  przy ustawieniach falowniku  jako Polska

----------


## miecio 301

> Czyli chodzi o zwiększenie przekroju od falownika do pierwszego poboru prądu? Czy do rozdzielnicy?


Być może od falownika do złącza jeżeli przyłącz kablowy lub do miejsca połączenia przyłącza napowietrznego z tzw. wewnętrzną linią zasilającą ale jak pisałem aby to potwierdzić to trzeba jeszcze przeprowadzić pomiary a to robota dla elektryka

----------


## niedowiarek

> a to robota dla elektryka


Dokładnie tak. I na dodatek kumatego elektryka. Najlepiej z uprawnieniami do prac pomiarowych.

----------


## Ekwador

Sprawdziłem samemu napięcie na rozdzielnicy to jest takie same jak na falowniku pokazuje

----------


## Tomkii

Ok, ale jak wygląda instalacja?
Skrzynka z licznikiem? Potem ile kabla, potem ta rozdzielnica gdzie mierzyłeś? Potem ile kabla i jakiego itd.
A sieć zasilająca napowietrzna? Czy podziemna?

----------


## Ekwador

To tak kabel 4 żył 4 cały czas i napięcie już przy skrzynce z bezpiecznikami jest 240 na wszystkich fazach gdzie wcześniej jest no takie jak na falowniku. Kabla to powiem ze 30m bo w ziemi częściowo idzie więc mniej więcej tyle a sieć już do domu jest napowietrzna

----------


## Ekwador

A mierzyłem na bezpiecznikach w rozdzielnicy

----------


## Tomkii

Ale pomiar robiłeś w trakcie pracy falownika? Jak idzie produkcja? Z jaką mocą wtedy pracował?
Kabel bez obciążenia/produkcji będzie miał takie samo napięcia na końcach. Jeśli produkcja będzie np. 3kW (po 1kW na fazę) i na tym kablu będzie np. 1V spadku napięcia to można coś policzyć.
Jeśli ten pomiar był przy pracy falownika i nie masz różnicy napięć, to znaczy że wymiana kabla nie pomoże...
Możesz jeszcze w tym samym czasie poprosić sąsiada o pomiar u niego (niekoniecznie tego z panelami). Będzie wiadomo wtedy, czy to tylko problem do twojego licznika, czy po prostu linia tak ma. Niestety napowietrzne z reguły mają mniejszy przekrój kabla (a co za tym idzie większą impedancję, czyli spadki/wzrosty napięć).

----------


## Ekwador

Pomiar robiłem w trakcie pracy i było to jak miał moc około 1500w  no i wtedy na początku w rozdzielni były napięcia takie jak falownik podaje a już na skrzynce po równo 240 na fazie

----------


## niedowiarek

> no i wtedy na początku w rozdzielni były napięcia takie jak falownik podaje


A konkretnie jakie? Jeżeli oczekujesz pomocy, to podawaj precyzyjnie wyniki pomiarów w poszczególnych miejscach. Opowiadanie ogólnikami jest dobre w beletrystyce, ale do analizy danych są potrzebne suche fakty i precyzyjne wyniki pomiarów.

----------


## cangi80

> Pomiar robiłem w trakcie pracy i było to jak miał moc około 1500w  no i wtedy na początku w rozdzielni były napięcia takie jak falownik podaje a już na skrzynce po równo 240 na fazie


Jeżeli na skrzynce przy falowniku były takie jak na falowniku czyli nie równe a w rozdzielni równe po 240V to trzeba szukać problemu na tym 30 m kablu.
Sprawdzić połączenia  zwłaszcza N  ( zerowego , neutralnego ) . Może jest on gdzieś łączony.

----------


## Ekwador

Kabel jest łączony ale tam nie ma co poprawiać i mierzyłem w każdym punkcie i napięcia zgadzają się z tymi co pokazuje falownik dopiero na skrzynce jest inaczej bo po równo

----------


## niedowiarek

> Sprawdziłem samemu napięcie na rozdzielnicy to jest takie same jak na falowniku pokazuje





> To tak kabel 4 żył 4 cały czas i napięcie już przy skrzynce z bezpiecznikami jest 240 na wszystkich fazach gdzie wcześniej jest no takie jak na falowniku. Kabla to powiem ze 30m bo w ziemi częściowo idzie więc mniej więcej tyle a sieć już do domu jest napowietrzna





> Pomiar robiłem w trakcie pracy i było to jak miał moc około 1500w  no i wtedy na początku w rozdzielni były napięcia takie jak falownik podaje a już na skrzynce po równo 240 na fazie





> Kabel jest łączony ale tam nie ma co poprawiać i mierzyłem w każdym punkcie i napięcia zgadzają się z tymi co pokazuje falownik dopiero na skrzynce jest inaczej bo po równo


Wybacz, ale z tych informacji nie potrafię nic konkretnego wywnioskować. Mogę się co najwyżej domyślać, że problem jest w rozdzielni głównej budynku lub jakiejś innej "skrzynce z bezpiecznikami". W Twoim przypadku jednak sugerowałbym wizytę fachowca, zwłaszcza, że wspominasz o łączeniu kabla, który " w ziemi częściowo idzie", a następnie że "kabel jest łączony ale tam nie ma co poprawiać". Pytanie czy jest to faktycznie kabel, czy innego rodzaju przewód? Bez bardziej technicznego opisu sytuacji będzie ciężko...

----------


## Kaizen

U mnie w nocy napięcie >240v. Teraz na jednej fazie 250,1V, na drugiej:




Ja PV nie mam - u sąsiadów na falownikach pewnie mają wyższe i im się wyłącza? Niestety, żadna instalacja z "mojego" transformatora nie chwali się wynikami na pvmonitor.

Trzyfazowy falownik wyłącza tylko fazę, na której jest przekroczone napięcie, czy wszystkie?
Czy są takie, co przekierowują produkcję na fazę o najniższym napięciu?

----------


## stos

.

----------


## fotohobby

Ciekaw byłem, jak późnojesienne instalacje w mojej okolicy (głównie o wystawie południowej) wpłynęły na sieć, ale wygląda n to, że jest dobrze- w ostatnich dniach ostrego słońca o godzinie 13 wartość napięcia wynosiła 226-228 V

----------


## Tomkii

> Nie każdy 3 fazowy wyłącza wszystkie fazy jak na jednej przekroczy 253V.
> Ja mam taki co wyłącza tylko tą jedną fazę a pozostałe dalej pracują.


A to ciekawe. Możesz napisać jaki to inwerter i model?

----------


## stos

,

----------


## stos

.

----------


## Ekwador

Czekając na serwis (moje dane poszły do deye i producent ma stwierdzić co trzeba zrobić )i jako ,że skończył mi się węgiel i drzewo  to uruchomiłem już na całości ogrzewanie elektryczne w domu i mogę powiedzieć , że napięcie się napewno obniżyło , ponieważ falownik pozwala nawet na 9kw  i wtedy napięcie nie przekracza 252 na 2 fazach co ciekawe rozkłada się lepiej jak jest uruchomione , czemu nwm . Ale fakt podłączenie ogrzewania obniżyło napięcie , rozwiązanie krótkotrwałe ,ponieważ w lato jednak ogrzewać domu na siłę nie zamierzam , a klimy zamiaru kupować nie mam .

----------


## stos

.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## Tomkii

Generalnie chodzi o sytuację w której wywali jakąś fazę. Ale wpisali to jak wpisali i tyle.
Przy wyłączaniu przy przekroczenia napięcia dla energetyki i sieci było by lepiej aby inwerter po prostu zmniejszał generację na tej fazie aż do jej odcięcia.
Natomiast odcinanie powinno następować podnapięciowe i w przypadku utraty przesunięcia na którejś z faz.
Ale to jest moje prywatne zdanie  :smile: .

Tak samo jak uważam, że dla małych inwerterów powinni z automatu dopuścić odcinanie stycznikiem inwertera na sygnał od operatora (styk bezpotencjałowy) a nie upierać się przy RS485 i wymagać uzgodnień w innych przypadkach. Tak samo mogła by na stronie operatora być lista inwerterów (o których wiedzą, że spełniają normy) i w ich przypadku nie wymagać stosu papierów... No ale po co mają coś nam ułatwiać jak nie muszą  :smile: .

----------


## stos

.

----------


## Tomkii

Brak fazy jest sytuacją awaryjną na sieci. Bezpieczniej jest założyć odpięcie generatorów niż kombinować. Nie stracisz na tym wiele, bo to nie jest częste zjawisko.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## [email protected]

A u mnie wczoraj takie kwiatki. ;/
Ogólnie od pół roku miałem ciągły problem z za niskim napięciem na jednej z faz, które spadało nawet do 190V. Po kililkukrotnym zgłoszeniu na 991 napisałem do nich reklamację. W odpowiedzi dali mi możliwość założenia analizatora, oczywiście w formie umowy, jak wyjdzie, że jest ok to trzeba płacić. Ale dodatkowo wymienili też trafo na większe. Od tej pory za niskie jest sporadycznie ale teraz mam problem z za wysokim, zwłaszcza na jednej fazie, nieraz nawet widzę,że dochodzi do 259V. 
Chyba jednak się skuszę na ten analizator, bo zaczyna mnie to irytować (największy problem to pompa 3f od hydroforu), przy takiej asymetrii zabezpieczenie ją wyłacza.

----------


## krislord

Witam. Jestem nowym właścicielem instalacji PV . 4.8 kW na mikro inwerterach. 
Przy próbie testowej po montażu instalator stwierdził że są nieprawidłowe napięcia na fazach. Mocno się różnią (216, 240,250) i faluje ta trzecia dochodząc momentami do 270V. Odczytywał to z laptopa wpiętego do ECU.
Teraz czekam za wymianą licznika ale boje się że po tym i tam będzie coś nie tak z fazami i instalacja nie ruszy.
Gdzie szukać przyczyn?
Czy przy takich różnicach w napięciu mikrofalowniki powinny pracować? 
Kto musi zadbać o prawidłowy start instalacji? Serwis czy ZE posprawdzac linie . Mam obawy że jedni i drudzy będą twierdzić że po ich stronie jest wszystko ok.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## [email protected]

> No i jak wyszedł ten pomiar analizatorem.
> U mnie pomimo że spalili mi inwerter wszystko jest zgodne z normą. 
> Rejestratora nie założyli pomimo że występowałem o niego 2 lata temu.
> Przyszli i zgrali z mojego licznika (EMU3) 10 minutowe średnia za ostatnie 3 miesiące i wysmarowali do mnie pismo że wszytko jest zgodne z normą.
> Jak przeczytasz tą normę to się dowiesz że mogą Ci podać dowolne napięcie przez ponad 8 godzin w tygodniu i nadal to będzie zgodne z normą.
> Również w każdym 10 minutowym okresie uśredniania może przez 1 minutę być 400V a w pozostałych 9 minutach nominalne 230V i to też będzie zgodne z normą.
> 
> 
> No i będzie tak jak się obawiasz.


Wiem jak wygląda taki pomiar dlatego finalnie nie zgłosiłem się po analizator tylko zgłosiłem kolejną reklamację.
Nawet mi na nią nie odpowiedzieli tylko podjechali i zmniejszyli napięcie. 
Finalnie aktualnie w słoneczne dzień mam ładną parabolę.  :smile:

----------


## stos

.

----------


## cob_ra

U mnie były problemy z napięciami praktycznie od wprowadzenia się do domu 2018. Skakały na różnych fazach od 180 do 270V. A jako byłem ostatni odbiorca na linii to takie rzeczy się działy, mądra głowa dające warunki dała mnie jako ostatniego ciągnąc kupę kabla, zamiast puścić kabel 200m od nowego trafo. 

Przez kilka tygodni w tym czasie albo  codziennie albo co kilka tygodni zgłaszałem niestabilne napięcia jak tylko pompa ciepła waliła alarmami. Po jakimś czasie poprawiło się i potem znów co kilka dni skakały. Były zgłaszane uwagi przez ebook, w końcu poskanowałem moje zapiski, opisałem co i jak i przez przypadek załączyłem jakieś wyliczenia z geometrii od żony(robiła zadania dla liceum). Za jakiś czas kumpel z pge wpada do mnie zeby wyjaśnić co to za wyliczenia bo góra drapie się w głowę i nie może sobie poradzić z moim zgłoszeniem-takie mądrale siedzą. Po tym zaraz założyli rejestrator, poszło kolejne pismo od nas i ruszyła maszyna. 

Po 2 latach zrobili nam nową linię zasilania 200m od trafo nowego. Mamy swój kabel i tylko my jesteśmy wpięci pod niego. Najlepsze to, że wykonane nowe przyłącze i przez pół roku znów kopałem się z koniem bo napięcia wariowały, co się okazało nie odcieli nas od poprzedniej linii a nowy kabel nie był wpięty do skrzynki od nowego trafo..... Na szczęście trafiłem na dobrego montera i padający deszcz cały dzień. Nie mogli zwalić na instalacje PV i poprawili mówiąc, że nie powinni bo zgłoszenie dotyczyło czegoś innego, a zrobili inną robotę. Ale udało się. 

Uważam, że jeśli coś jest nie tak, to gnębić ich awariami, zgłaszać nawet codziennie, wmawiać im, że jak nie poprawią to obciąży się ich kosztami naprawy wymiany drogiej elektroniki, urządzeń grzewczych np pompy ciepła, brakiem możliwości normalnego życia z powodu niedziałających urządzeń. To musi dać jakiś efekt. 

Napisałem się, ale może to komuś pomoże. Pomimo, że jeszcze nie miałem fotowoltaiki a były jaja. A wszystko dzięki pompie ciepła i jej alarmom o napięciach.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## bogdang

> Cześć
> Powtórzę raz jeszcze, falownik nie powoduje wzrostu napięcia, to efekt uboczny. Masz rację Kolego, zwróć się do instalatora z tym problemem a on na pewno sobie z tym poradzi. Skoro masz instalacje 10KWp to i przyłącze ZE mniejsze być nie może, idąc  dalej tym tokiem myślenia skoro możesz z sieci pobrać 10KW to i powinieneś móc oddać 10KW


Jeśli falownik nie podniesie napięcia, to prąd z falownika nie popłynie do sieci. Napięcie wzrasta nieznacznie i problem zależy od ilości elektrowni w okolicy i impedancji sieci elektrycznej. Więcej o tym proszę czytać tutaj: https://www.mcelectrical.com.au/sola...ise-explained/

----------

